# الــــنور قـــــــطع  علينا ..@



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

*سلام ونعمة

بقالي كتير مش غلست عليكم بأسئلتي الغلسة
قولت اما ارجع اغلس عليكم تاني ويارب ما تستغلسوني  :59:

بصوا بقا مش هرغي كتير 
بس هقولكم فوكيرة الاسئله عبارة عن ايه
احنا  بقالنا فتره النور بيقطع عندنا كلنا الله ينور:new6:
فقولت استخيل ان النور قطع في المنتدي
وبناُ عليه اسئلكم شوية اسئله:t39:
*
*





حد فهم حاجه ؟:thnk0001:
طيب مش مهم تفهموا المهم اني انا فااهمة
والاسئله كفيلة  انها تفهمكم 
حلوة كفيلة دي:new6:

يلا بقا كفاية رغي وهدخل عالاسئله علي طوول:bomb:
*
*





* تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟

 * طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟

* الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟

* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟

* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟

 * ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟


* طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟


* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟

* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟

* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟

* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟

* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟

* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟

* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟

* ومين  العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟

* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟

* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟

* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟

* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟

* مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟

* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟

* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "
الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟

* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟ 


بس كدا كفايه عليكم
بتمني الموضوع يعجبكم
والاسئله تكون بسطة وسهيله
يوووه قصدي سهلة وبسيطة :new8:



اسماء الاعضاء اللي ادبسوا 

رورو ايهاب **              #4
اوسي نو **              #12
كريزي مان **             #19
لارا**             #25
حبوا *              #*30*
*عياد*            #*40*
*كوازكي*             #*45*
*انت شبعي*               #*57*
*ابن يسوعنا *              #*64*
*روزا فكري*             #*85*
*             تماف ماريا *              #*89*
*عبود عبده عبود*   #*97*
*إيريني*             #*101*
*نيفيان *              #*103*
*ماريا ماريا*              #*106*
*عبد يسوع المسيح *  #*111*
*جرجس منير *             #*121*
*soso*  			#*141*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

*وطالما العبدة لله هي اللي كتبت الموضوع
يبقا الطبيعي البديهي التلقائي
ان اول ضيفه تكون ....

يللااا يابنتي خشي برجلك اليمين
انا لسه هكتب اسامي*:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وطالما العبدة لله هي اللي كتبت الموضوع
> يبقا الطبيعي البديهي التلقائي
> ان اول ضيفه تكون ....
> 
> ...


*اشوف فيكى يوم النور اقطع فيه 
وانا اشوف اجاوب ازاى اما انتى مضلماها عليا كدا 
انتى مش عارفة ان نظرى ضعيف *:boxing:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2014)

*
* تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟

بابا صووت 

 * طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟

اكيد استاذ ايمن هههههههه

* الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟

اناااااااااااااااااااا 

* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟

حبوووووووووو بما انها مابتنمش يعنى 

* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟

اكيد انتى هو فى غيرك مفجووع :smil15:

 * ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟

حبوووو والبت لارا الشعنونة 

 * طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟
رمسيس 

* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟

ههههههههههههه 
انتى يا لولو 

* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟

حد قصنن زى حالاتى لانه اكيد محدش هيشوفه 
بس مش عارفة مين قصنن زيى كدا 

* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟

ماما امة حبيبتى هستخبى فى حضنها 

* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟

انتى يا موكوسة هو انا ليا غيرك 

* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟

البت ميرا تموت فى الرغى :smil15:

* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟

ده  ايه الزؤال ده 
هقولهم كلهم :smil15:

* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟

استاذ عبوود 

* ومين  العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟

قال يعنى انا شوفته اولانى 
ما تركزى يابت :fun_lol:

* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟

انا وانتى علشان نسليهم شوية على ما النور يجى 

* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟

استاذى النهيسى 

* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟

كتيررررررر 
موكى وشقاوة وايمى ووايت انجل وديزرت روز 
وبوب كمبيوتر وجووون 

* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟

ايرينى 
 
* مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟


مريم بنت الكنيسة 

* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟
ماما كاندى 

* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "
الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟

هقولها لجورج اوسى 
علشان كل شوية يتخبط فى صوباع رجله وهو ماشى ههههههههه 

* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟ 

برضوووا جوجو هو فى غيررره 

بس كدا كفايه عليكم
بتمني الموضوع يعجبكم
والاسئله تكون بسطة وسهيله
يوووه قصدي سهلة وبسيطة :new8:

موووووع جااامد اخر خمناشر حاجة يا بيبى 
بجد روووعة وفكرته تحفة 
كالعادة يا بيبى مواضيعك تجنن 
اتمنى اكون جاوبت كويس 
بس اعزينى اصل الدنيا ضلمة ومش شايفة اكتب 
اضطريت البس النضارة
علشان اشوف 
*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

> ** مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟
> 
> انتى يا موكوسة هو انا ليا غيرك *


يخليكي ليا ياارب ♥

*



* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟

ايرينى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

دا انتي ايريني اما تيجي هتمسك في خنائك عشان اللي قولتيه عليها دا*
:new6:

كالعاده نورتي يابيبي 
واجاباتك كلها جميله
بعيدا عن اجابة ايريني دي ههههههههه

يلا بقا اتفضلي دبسيلنا حد
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> دا انتي ايريني اما تيجي هتمسك في خنائك عشان اللي قولتيه عليها دا*
> :new6:
> 
> ...


*هو اللى يقول الحق فى البلد دى يبقى كوووخة هههههههه 
انا اقصد انها شجاعة يا بنتى 
تموتى انتى فى تهدية النفوس :act19:*

*تدبسى  مين يا رورو تدبسى مين :t9::t9::t9:
ادبس المشرف الحمضاوى 
جورج 
انتقاما منه بتاع حمدين ده :fun_lol:*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هو اللى يقول الحق فى البلد دى يبقى كوووخة هههههههه
> انا اقصد انها شجاعة يا بنتى
> تموتى انتى فى تهدية النفوس :act19:*
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه 
ايون بحب اهدي الفنوس انا:new6:

امممم جورج
هو لسه عايش من بعد حمدين مااااررح
رررراح:smil15:

طيب زي بعضه
في انتظاار جورج :mus13:​


----------



## oesi no (31 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هو اللى يقول الحق فى البلد دى يبقى كوووخة هههههههه
> انا اقصد انها شجاعة يا بنتى
> تموتى انتى فى تهدية النفوس :act19:*
> 
> ...


هو انا ناقص تدبيس انتى كما ن
حرام عليكم سودتوا عيشيتنا 
حمدين عاملك خرم فى دماغك ولا ايه *:fun_lol:*


----------



## oesi no (31 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ايون بحب اهدي الفنوس انا:new6:
> 
> امممم جورج
> ...


جورج مش موجود 
راح مع اللى راح 
:smil15:
هشوف هعرف اجاوب ايه وهسيب الباقى فاضى 
ماتش مصر وتشيلى شغال 
محدش ينده على بقى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> جورج مش موجود
> راح مع اللى راح
> :smil15:
> هشوف هعرف اجاوب ايه وهسيب الباقى فاضى
> ...


:new6:

*لا لو ناوي تجاوب خليك شجاع وجاوب علي كل الاسئله ولا بتخاف من الضلمة:new6:

ومتقلقش مصرررررر هتكسسسسب طبعاا عشان وش السيسي حلو عليها:smil15:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> هو انا ناقص تدبيس انتى كما ن
> حرام عليكم سودتوا عيشيتنا
> حمدين عاملك خرم فى دماغك ولا ايه *:fun_lol:*


*مش عاجبك ولا ايه يا واد 
لا ده عملك انت خرم فى دماغك لسعت من بعد ما خسر :fun_lol:
*​


oesi no قال:


> جورج مش موجود
> راح مع اللى راح
> :smil15:
> هشوف هعرف اجاوب ايه وهسيب الباقى فاضى
> ...


*هااااااااااااار اسووح 
قومى نامى يا لولو قدامك لبكرة الصمخ على ما يجاوب :act19:*
​


----------



## oesi no (31 مايو 2014)

*

* تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟
انا 
 
 * طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟
ابوتربو 
 
* الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
انتى والبت رورو هتقعدوا تعددوا هههه وتشرشلوا 
 
* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟
ينام كتير امممم 
روك انتوا عارفين بقى نوم الادمن عبادة 
 
* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟
الاكل الاكل الاكل 
انا اسمع عنك سمع خير يابتول فى الموضوع ده 
اظن انتى هههههههههه 
 
 * ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟
حبوااا ام دم خفيف 
علشان لما بتقلب نكد بورررررررررريه منها بورييييييييه 
 

* طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟
حد يخترع حد يخترع 
لا معرفش مخترعين انا هههههههههه 
 

* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
اكيد حد بيخاف واحنا معندناش حد بيخاف هنا 
اكيد البت رورو 
 
* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟
هدور على دونا 
اكيد هى اللى قافله علينا النور لغايه ما نرجع مبارك يحكم تانى 

 
* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟
انا مبخافش من الضلم
بس هدور على حد رغاى يرغى معايا علشان كورس الضلمه يعدى
ممكن نتلم مجموعه ونقضيها رغى ونميمه هههههههههه 
 
* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟
انا بحب الرغى اللى مفهوش نكد 
اى حد مضحك ممكن اضحك معاه وخلاص 
ممكن استاذ عبود 

* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟
البت كيريا  (جالاكسي ) رغايه بامتياز 
ومش هتخلى حد يتكلم 
الا اذا قولتولها كلمه السر 
ممكن اتكلم ؟؟ 
 
* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟
امممم ماما امه هتوحشنى اكتر ما هى وحشانى 
* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟
موضوع ممكن رورو ممكن عبود ممكن ايرينى 
المهم ميكونش سياسي 
اعتزلت الغرام 
قصدى اعتزلت السياسه 
* ومين  العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟
محدش انا احب اشوف كل الناس 
 
* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟
البت دونا الصغيرة 
مشاغبه جدا 
مع انه مش بيبان عليها 
 
* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟
انا طبعا هو فيه اهدى من كدة 
* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟
امممم الغايبين عندى كتير 
روزى فراشه ميريت سويتى كوكى 
هما كلهم بنات فمش عاوز حد ينق مش هكمل اسامى ههههههههه
* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟
حد مشاغب 
المشاغب عندى بيطرد علطول ههههههه 
مبخليش حوليا مشاغبين 
بس اظن ايرينى واخده الموضوع ده هوايه هى مش مشاغبه منها لنفسها 
هى جربته والموضوع عجبها هههههههه 
* مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟
ادور على شمعه اكيد حد مؤيد لحمدين 
بتوع السيسي كلهم عندهم لمض موفرة (رشاوى انتخابية )
ممكن جرجس منير 
* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟
انا بشوف بس ممكن اقولها لدونا علشان برضه فيه اقسام الواحد مش بيشوفها هههههههههه 
* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "
الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟
هقولها لدونا علشان هى دايما بتنسي كل حاجة 
يمكن حاطة حاجة فى الارض ومش واخده بالها منها 

 
* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟
اكيد مش انا 
انا كل ما النور يقطع انام 
مش كسسسسسل طبعا 
ده زهق بس 

اعتقد ممكن البت رورو 

هى كسوله اوووووى اسألونى انا 
 





*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2014)

*
*


> انتى والبت رورو هتقعدوا تعددوا هههه وتشرشلوا


*
 الا يعنى ايه تشرشلوا دى 
مخدنهاش فى الكلاس الكلمة دى :smil15::smil15:
*


> اكيد حد بيخاف واحنا معندناش حد بيخاف هنا
> اكيد البت رورو


*
انا اخاف حاشا وماشا 
فشر انا بترعب بس
*


> اعتقد ممكن البت رورو
> 
> هى كسوله اوووووى اسألونى انا


*
انا كسوووووووووووولة 
كذب وافترااااااااء 
:ab5::ab5::ab5:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

*



* الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
انتى والبت رورو هتقعدوا تعددوا هههه وتشرشلوا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الا يعني ايه تشرشلوا دي يارورو:thnk0001:

*
*
**



* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟
الاكل الاكل الاكل 
انا اسمع عنك سمع خير يابتول فى الموضوع ده 
اظن انتى هههههههههه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

النبي ياخويا انتوا واخدين عني فكرة غلط خالص
دا انا اكلي كله عوصفير *







> ** مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟
> ادور على شمعه اكيد حد مؤيد لحمدين
> بتوع السيسي كلهم عندهم لمض موفرة (رشاوى انتخابية )
> ممكن جرجس منير *


انت مش لسة معتزل السياسة من وهلايه ايه اللي حصل تاني:thnk0001:



نورت ياجورج بجد
وشكرا علي مرورك المميز

وياريت تتعب نفسك وتختارلنا حد بعدك وتدبسه :mus13:
​


----------



## oesi no (31 مايو 2014)

ادبس العضوة  حبوااااااااااا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> ادبس العضوة  حبوااااااااااا


*زين ماخترت :fun_lol:

وكلنا في انتظاار
"حبيبة الملايين"
:new8:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2014)

خير كذا الله أم اجعله خير 
أنا أصلى كنت بتمشئ  فئ الحلم و فجئه قومت و قؤلت أبص بصه لقيتنى متدبسه 
فى إيه بئا موش عأرفا ههههه
استنوا. أروح الصفحه الأوله أشوف أنا. أتدبست فئ انهى ورقه. اااا أقصد فئ انهى موضوع 
و انت يا جو ملقتش حد أطول منى تدبسه 
ككذا دبست عميانى. شكلى إلى متبسه من  شعرى هههههه يدوب إلى ايده هتطوله هههههه
استنوا أشوف التوبيك إيه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خير كذا الله أم اجعله خير
> أنا أصلى كنت بتمشئ  فئ الحلم و فجئه قومت و قؤلت أبص بصه لقيتنى متدبسه
> فى إيه بئا موش عأرفا ههههه
> استنوا. أروح الصفحه الأوله أشوف أنا. أتدبست فئ انهى ورقه. اااا أقصد فئ انهى موضوع
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصي نصيحة اخويه
وانتي رايحة تبصي
خدي معاكي شمعة:new6:

نورتي ياحبوبتي:flowers:​


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 مايو 2014)

*حلو الموضوع ده*

*عليفكرة مينفعش كدة*

*مفيش موضوع تعمله و ميطلعش حلو*

*:smil15: :smil15:*

*و نبتدي نجاوب*
















** تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟*

*ماي روك*

*  * طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟*

*ايمووووووون باشا*

** الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"*
* مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟*

*حد ليه في السياية :new6::new6:*

* * مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟*

*انا انا انا*

* * تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟*

*البت لارا :smil15:*

*  * ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟*

*رورو و بتول*
* ثُنائي اضواء المنتدي*


* * طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟*

*دونا*


* * "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "*
* مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟*

*كتير .. يمكن لارا*

* * مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟*

*لارا .. بتسليني اكتر من نص كيلو لــب*

* * ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟*

*عييييييييب .. مين ده اللي بيخاف من الضلمة*

* * مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟*

*روك .. بس ابقي قابليني لو رد :fun_lol:*

* * ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟*

*اخويا اللدود بيسو و البت لارا*

* * مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟*

*محدش*

*عليمالنور يكون جه اساساً اكون نسيت كل الاعضاء :new6:*

* * ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟*

*امي امة*

* * ومين  العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟*

*تفتكري في حد يعني ؟!!*

* * مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟*

*انا .. هبقي باكل :blush2:*

* * طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟*

*استاذي الغالي النهيسي*


* * ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟*

*مفيش اكتر من الغايبين*

*بس اكتر حد واحدة كدة اسمها سارة*

*او صرصور*

* * مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟*

*ايريني :new6:*

* * مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟*

*امي امة*

*هدخل علشان عارف انها منورة دايماً*

* * ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟*

*مش فاهم O.o*

* * "خلي بالك لتتخبط "*
* الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟*

*حد احول*

* * ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟*

*اناااااااا اناااااااااااا انااااااااااااا*











:flowers::flowers::flowers:


*حاجة تاني ولا ادخل انام ؟؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> * مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟
> 
> ايرينى
> ...








:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 مايو 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> * * مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟*
> 
> *ايريني :new6:*
> ​[/SIZE][/FONT]









:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> * مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟
> 
> بس اظن ايرينى واخده الموضوع ده هوايه هى مش مشاغبه منها لنفسها
> هى جربته والموضوع عجبها هههههههه
> ...



*
إيه دا ؟؟ 
هو إنت كمان ؟؟؟​*


----------



## oesi no (31 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> إيه دا ؟؟
> هو إنت كمان ؟؟؟​*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب صدقينى ما خدت بالى ان رورو كتبت اسمك
بس اول ما قريت السؤال انتى اول اسم جيه فى بالى


----------



## oesi no (31 مايو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خير كذا الله أم اجعله خير
> أنا أصلى كنت بتمشئ  فئ الحلم و فجئه قومت و قؤلت أبص بصه لقيتنى متدبسه
> فى إيه بئا موش عأرفا ههههه
> استنوا. أروح الصفحه الأوله أشوف أنا. أتدبست فئ انهى ورقه. اااا أقصد فئ انهى موضوع
> ...


لا ملقتش حد اطول منك
انتى عارفه احنا عايشين فى منتدى كله اقزام ههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

** تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟
ماى روك وصوت صارخ
 
 * طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟
ابو تربو وايموند
 
* الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
انا :t31:
 
* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟
كيمو كونو
 
* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟
بتول
 
 * ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟
حبو
 

* طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟
عبود
 

* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
ايرينى
 
* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟
ميسو
 
* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟
محدش :hlp:
 
* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟
كيمو وبيسو وميسو وساكى
* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟
بيسو :hlp:
 
* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟
حبو وايرينى
 
* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟
ساكى
 
* ومين  العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟
ناس ياما ههههههههههههههه
 
* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟
عبود
 
* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟
ابوتربو
 
* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟
سارة 
 
* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟
ايرينى طبعا
 
* مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟
حبو
 
* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟
مينا البطل ممكن
 
* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "
الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟
كيمو
 
* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟ 
** انا :a63:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 مايو 2014)

تسجيل متابعة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *
> 
> 
> * "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
> ...



*لا ديه رورو ههههههههههههههههههههه

آل أنا أخاف آل :a63:​*


YOYO JESUS قال:


> *
> 
> 
> * مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟
> ...


*و إنتى كمان وحشانى *​


YOYO JESUS قال:


> *
> 
> 
> * مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟
> ...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا ديه رورو ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> آل أنا أخاف آل :a63:
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> ...



:hlp::hlp::hlp:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بصي نصيحة اخويه
> وانتي رايحة تبصي
> خدي معاكي شمعة:new6:​
> ...




مش تقولى قبلها يا بتولتول
ادينى روحت لقيت الدنيا ضالمه و اتارى واحد كان قاعد فارد رجله و واخد راحته روحت طبعا اتكعبلت فيها و اتكفيت على وشى اتدغدغت-- لسا عارفا اقوم اهون
اكيد واحد رجله طويله هو الى كعبلنى هههههههههههههه
و بسببه اتقلبت فى التوبيك ههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يونيو 2014)

> ** تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟*




*عبود-- بابا صوت **- ايمن*


> ** طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟*


*استاذ نهيسى---و حبيب يسوع- ابوتاربوا- ادمنتيوس*




> ** الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"*
> *مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟*


 

*دونا و رورووو*



> ** مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟*


 
*ممممم جووورج و كيمو- و عيااااد -*



> ** تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟*


 
*هههههههه بااااتووووو **ممكن كيمو*



> ** ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟*


 
*استاذ ايمن- رورو-باتو-عبود- ايروو - عيااد >طبعا عياد هيقعد يعمل فينا مقالب و يخضنا لما نقول يا بسسس*




> ** طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟*


 
*رمسيييس و ريد 333*




> ** "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "*
> *مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟*



*هى فيه غيرها هههههههه باااتو-- هو انا سمعت مراخير دى غير منها ههههههههه*



> ** مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟*


*ادور عليه ادور عليه دونا السوغننه *



> ** ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟*


 
*مش بخاف من الضلمه --*
*ممم يعنى ممكن اخاف شويه هههههههه لو الضلمه دى فى حته غريبه---*
*هقول ليسوع*



> ** مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟*


 
*عمتا انا مش من طبعى الرغى-- بس اكيد اكيد فى مجموعه كدا هتبقى واقفه ترغى ترغى هقوم واقفه معاهم--*
*يويو مثلا و دونا كريما كمان ممكن اقف ارغى معاها و نتشارك فى حوسه العيال هههههههههههههه*


> ** ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟*


 

*جلاكسى--مممم يويو*




> ** مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟*


 
*دونا و ماما امه*



> ** ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟*


 
*عبوووووود و ايرو- مارى*



> ** ومين العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟*


*يساااتر ههههههه مفيششش*

*



مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *
*رورو و باتو- و يويو*



> ** طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟*


 
*روووووك- جووورج-end*



> ** ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟*


*مينا البطل - كريتيك- المفدى بالدم-- ديزى--بنت الكنتيسه-- راشى-خادم الباتول*

** مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟*

ريدمبشن ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و ايرو-- 
اعتقد هيكونوا مسكين فى خناق بعض ههههههههههههههههه
و رورو و باتو هيكونوا قاعدين يرصوا طوبه على طوبه ههههههههههههههههههه


> ** مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟*


 
اورجيانوس المصر-- لانه عاشق للقرائه -- فاكيد محضر نفسه بشمع علشان لما النور يقطع ميحتسش و يبطل يقراء--



> ** ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟*


*دووونا طبعااااااا*




> ** "خلي بالك لتتخبط "*
> *الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟*




*عياااااااد المصاااااب دائما*



> ** ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟ *


 
*جوووووووو- و كيمو يمكن *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يونيو 2014)

> ** ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟*
> *حبو*



*هههههههههههههه هقول لكم يلا بينا نلعب الاوضه الضلمه ههههه لعبتى المفضله و انا صغيره ههههههه*





> ** مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟*
> *حبو وايرينى*


*انتى الى وحشانى اصلا حبيبتى الشقيه *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يونيو 2014)

*



* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟

حبوووووووووو بما انها مابتنمش يعنى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ايون مش بناام -- ده مرض باين كدا *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يونيو 2014)

*



* ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟
حبوااا ام دم خفيف 
علشان لما بتقلب نكد بورررررررررريه منها بورييييييييه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 بووورررريه كمااان !!! تقصد تقول انى نكديه
لن انسى لك هذا الاتهاااام-
 و هبعت لك صنيه بوووريه باللحم المفرومه -هههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2014)

> * ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *استاذ ايمن- رورو-باتو-عبود- ايروو - عيااد >طبعا عياد هيقعد يعمل فينا مقالب و يخضنا لما نقول يا بسسس*










> * ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عبوووووود و ايرو- مارى*










> * مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ريدمبشن ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و ايرو--
> اعتقد هيكونوا مسكين فى خناق بعض ههههههههههههههههه
> و رورو و باتو هيكونوا قاعدين يرصوا طوبه على طوبه ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2014)

*كيمو
نوررت التوبيك 
وحقيقي انا بشكرك شرفتنا
وجاوبت علي كل الاسئله
ميرسي كتيرررررررر ليك كيمو:smil6:

لارا
نورتي حبيبتي
وكالعاده شقاوة
واجابات جميله 
بشكرك اووي لارا:smil6:

ايريني
انا بفكر احذف سؤال الخوناق والاكل دا
من المنهج قصدي من الاسئله
عشان شكلي انا وانتي بقا وحش اوي الصراحة:smile01

حبوبتي
نورتي ياغاليه
اجابات جميله
مليانة بخفة الدم 
تسلميلي حبيبتي:t25:

واسمحيلي اتعبك
واطلب منك تختارلنا حد
ندبسه بعدك
وانا رشحتلك اتنين في التقييم اللي بعتهولك
اختاري اي حد من التلاته:smile01

 *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يونيو 2014)

ايوون ايون شوفت الاتنين المرشحين-- هختار التالت بئا هههههههههههههههههههه
 اختار عياااااد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوون ايون شوفت الاتنين المرشحين-- هختار التالت بئا هههههههههههههههههههه
> اختار عياااااد


*هههههههههههه  يخرب عقلك
ماشي حبوبتي

منتظرينك ياسوسة:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عيااااد -*




* انا انام كتير ؟
دنا مش بنام بالليل 
هنام والنور مقطوع 
بتهزي حضرتك هههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوون ايون شوفت الاتنين المرشحين-- هختار التالت بئا هههههههههههههههههههه
> اختار عياااااد



*نشنتي يا فالحه :fun_oops:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2014)

*نبداء بالصلاه عالنبي 


* تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟

**حوبو " سامحني يا رب انا بكدب "

 * طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟

**ابو تربو 

 * الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
**
دونا
 
* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟

**رورو اوهاب 

** * تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟
*
*وهي في غيرها اللي عايزه تضرب رنجه الفجر 
هي عارفه نفسها ريحتها قلبت الفيس 
 
 * ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟
*
*اعتقد  هيكون انا 
بحب اهزر دايما  **

* طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟
*
*انا بردوا 
اصل انا مخترع عفكره وقالب البيت مراجيح وانفجارات 
بنور البيت لما النور يقطع بحراره التليفون 
" ده بجد "

* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟

**دونا بوش الام والبنت كمان 
 
* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟

*
*عضوه كده من غير ذكر اسماء ^_^

* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟
**
هو مش خوف بس هيبقي استهبال 
" العضوه اياها "
 
* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟
**
نفس ذات العضوه
 
* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟
*
*مش هبقي مركز بقي 
مانا مشغول مع عضوتي 
 
* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟

**هيا هياها 
 
* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟
*
*عبدود 

** * ومين  العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟
*
*محشش 
اقصد محدش

** * مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟
**

الواد كيمو 
بيلعب بيقرا السحر بصوت عالي
**
 
* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟
*
*كلدانيه 
 
* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟

*
*كلانتهم

 
* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟

*
*ايريني 
 
* مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟
*
*اي حد من الاداره العليا 
لان اكيد كل واحد منهم عنده مزخن في بروفيله 
 
* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟
*
*ليه وانا اتشليت ؟
 
* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "
الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟
*
*اهو اي شخص ابن بني ادم
 
* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟ 

اعتقد زعيم حزب الكسلانين جورج ترانيم


تم بحمد الله 


برشح 
كوزاكي
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2014)

> ** مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟*​*
> *





> *هيا هياها *​


*ايوووووووووووون اللى هى مين بقى :smil12:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2014)

* 



* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟

وهي في غيرها اللي عايزه تضرب رنجه الفجر 
هي عارفه نفسها ريحتها قلبت الفيس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**




*
*




مين دي اللي مسبتش مكان عالنت مقلبتش ريحته ياتري*







> *" العضوه اياها "*


*النبي انا نفسي اعرف مين دي اللي استولت علي معظم الاجابات 
ياسيدي قولنا دا احنا نفرحلك وربنا*:fun_lol:

ميرسي ليك ياعياد نورت التوبيك المتواضع:flowers:

*



			برشح 
كوزاكي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *  

بس انت ازاي تدبس حد من غير ماتاخد مني اولدر:smil15:

وبما انك مش بتاخد اولدرات من حد ودبست ساكي
فالازم نقوله
منتظرييييييييييييينك ياساااااااااااااااااااااااكي:flowers:​


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2014)

راجعلك للرد ههههه


----------



## kawasaki (2 يونيو 2014)

*ماشي يا عياد !!!!!!*


*لينا فيس يلمنا *​


----------



## kawasaki (2 يونيو 2014)

** تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟*
 
*ميرا انتا شبعي *​

** طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟*​ 
*حبو اعدائكم *

** الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"*
*مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟*

*ودي عايزا سؤال ...الشعنونه (لارا)*​ 
** مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟*

*انا*​ 
** تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟*

*عاشقه المحشي والمخلل(وطبعا كلنا عارفينها )*

** ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟*​ 
*عمو ايمن حبيب قلبي انا *​ 
** طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟*​ 
*المعلم رمسيس كبير البداروه *​ 
** "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "*
*مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟*

*اسمها مناخيره يامتعلمين ......*​ 
** مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟*​ 
*طبعا خالـــــــــــــــــــتو*​ 
** ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟*

*سامح*​ 
** مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟*

*باباتي *​ 
** ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟*

*بكل فخر واعتزاز .......ابله رورو*​ 
** مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟*

*يسلام !!!علشان اقوله وحشتني يقولي انتا اوحش؟...لاء مش هاقول *​ 
** ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟*​ 
*اختي الغاليه عليا اوووي نفيان *

** ومين العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟*

*حد في بالي *​ 
** مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟*

*هما اتنين ..بيرشقو في اي موضع *

** طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟*​ 
*فيرونكا *

** ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟*​ 
*عمو عالي *

** مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟*

*الشعنونه *​ 
** مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟*

*ماما امه ...كلها نور وبركه *​ 
** ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟*

*مش فاهم *​ 
** "خلي بالك لتتخبط "*
*الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟*

*ما احنا كلنا هانضبش *
*ابقو هاتو حد من بره يقولنا *​ 
** ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟ *
*مش عارف مين الصراحه *​ 

















*من غرفه عمليات العضو kawasaki*​ 
*الي غرفه عمليات العضوه بتول *​ 
*نشكركم علي حسن تعاونكم معنا *​ 
*والي اللقاء في تدابيس اخري *​ 



*

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2014)

*



* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟

عاشقه المحشي والمخلل(وطبعا كلنا عارفينها )

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا انا اعرفهاش
مداهيه لتكون نفس البنت بتاعه الرنجة اللي عياد قال عليها:new6:

*


> ** ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟*
> 
> *مش فاهم *​


انا اقصد مين من المشرفين اللي هتستأمنه ينقلك من قسم لقسم تاني لانك مش شايف
وخصيت المشرفين لانهم عندهم صلاحيات اعلي من الاعضاء . فهمت ؟

*من غرفه عمليات العضو kawasaki*​ 
*الي غرفه عمليات العضوه بتول *​ 
*نشكركم علي حسن تعاونكم معنا *​ 
*والي اللقاء في تدابيس اخري

الو الو غرفه العمليات حووووووووووول :fun_lol:

نورت ياساكي
اشكرك جدا علي وجودك معانا:flowers:

ويلا استتقلنا حد كدا ندبسه بعديك اذا بتريد:love34:

 

*​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2014)

> ** ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟*
> 
> *بكل فخر واعتزاز .......ابله رورو*


*النبى ظالمنى على طووول اللى ما حد بيسمع حسى *
***


> * مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟*
> 
> *هما اتنين ..بيرشقو في اي موضع*


*عاجبك كدا يا بت يا لولو 
سيرتنا بقت بيتجيى فى اى موضوع 
اعمل فيكى ايه انا اوقتى 
بقينا مشهورين بالرغى يا بيبى :shutup22:*​​


----------



## kawasaki (2 يونيو 2014)

*دا كلام برضو يا بتول !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*متعرفيش اللي بتضرب محشي *
*وبتحبس نسكافيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2014)

*



			عاجبك كدا يا بت يا لولو 
سيرتنا بقت بيتجيى فى اى موضوع 
اعمل فيكى ايه انا اوقتى 
بقينا مشهورين بالرغى يا بيبى :shutup22:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ادا هو كان يقصدنا احنا بأجابته*





النبي ماخدت بالي
انا علنياتي كدا دايما :t19:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *دا كلام برضو يا بتول !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *متعرفيش اللي بتضرب محشي *
> *وبتحبس نسكافيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


*اااااه عرفت عرفت
رورو بتاعه المحشي
وانا المسكوفيه:new6:

ها فكرت هتدبس مين:t17:
*​


----------



## kawasaki (2 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اااااه عرفت عرفت*
> *رورو بتاعه المحشي*
> *وانا المسكوفيه:new6:*
> 
> *ها فكرت هتدبس مين:t17:*




*

*


*يادي النيله *



*هابصتهالك *


*كأئن ليلي ..تتغذا المحشي ..وتشرب النسكافيه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*يبقا ايهاب رورو ههههههههههههههه


*​


----------



## kawasaki (2 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يبقا ايهاب رورو ههههههههههههههه*





*

*


*اسمها بتول *

*ورحمه جدو الباشا اسمها بتول *

*ومقام سيدي الحليسي اسمها بتول *​


----------



## kawasaki (2 يونيو 2014)

*

*


*انتا يارمسيس *

*انتا *


*انا اختارتك علشان تجون الكبييييير*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*وحسرة عليه ياحسرة عليه
ماجت رجليه ماجت رجليه:new6::new6:

زين ماخترت اساكي
منتظرينك يابو عاطشف:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يونيو 2014)

انا شايفة ناس بتقول اني رغاية و ناس بتقول اني شجاعة و قلبي جامد و ما بخافش و حاجات كدة كتير مش عارفة جبتوها منين :2: هههههههههه
بس موضوع جامد جدا يا توتة
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا غالية
و انا اهو واقفة في الطابور و مستنية دوري 
و ساكتة اهو مش برغي خالص :shutup22:


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يونيو 2014)

و طبعا لان واقفة الطابور متعبة فهغلس و ارخم و اجاوب على طول ​ 
** تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟*
*ابن يسوعنا*
** طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟*
*تماف ماريا*​ 
** الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"*
*مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟*
*رورو*​ 


** مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟*​*بتوووووول*​ 


** تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟*
*بتوووووووول*​ 
** ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟*
*حبو اعدائكم*​ 
** طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟*
*سامح*​ 
** "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "*
*مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟*
*ايريني هههههههه*​ 
** مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟*
*اللي معاه الكشاف هههههههه*​ 
** ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟*
*كلدانية*​ 
** مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي **؟*
*سامح*​ 
** ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟*​ 
*احم احم *_^*​ 
** مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟*
*كلكم *​ 
** ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟*
*بتووول*​ 
** ومين العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟*
*مفيش*​ 
** مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟*
*احم احم بردو *_^*​ 
** طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟*
*كلكم انا بس اللي هعمل دوشة ههههههه*​ 
** ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟*
*بنت الكنيسة*​ 
** مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟*
*لارا*​ 
** مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟*
*ماما كاندي او ماما امة*

** ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟*
*استاذ النهيسي*​ 
** "خلي بالك لتتخبط "*
*الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟*
*لنفسي *​ 
** ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟*
*بتول بردو*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يونيو 2014)

> ** مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟*
> *بتوووووول*​
> انا فعلا بعشق النووم:love34:
> 
> ...


*لا بجد انا لازم اشيل السؤال دا من التوبيك
انا شكلي بقا تخين اوي كدا:new6:

**



* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟
بتول بردو

أنقر للتوسيع...

*انا كسولة اناااااااااا
النمرة غلط افندم:fun_lol:

نورتي ياميرا التوبيك
واحلي حاجه فيكي انك مستنتيش حد يدبسك
انتي دبستي نفسك بنفسك:new6:

نورتي يامرمورتي بجد

واحنا لسه في انتظار ابو عاتشطف:t17:
​​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا بجد انا لازم اشيل السؤال دا من التوبيك*​
> *انا شكلي بقا تخين اوي كدا:new6:*​
> ​انا كسولة اناااااااااا
> النمرة غلط افندم:fun_lol:​
> ...


 يابت حرام عليكي يابت
يعني مشوفتيش دي خالص



> ** ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر
> موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟
> بتووول*



ايوة طبعا انا ادبس نفسي بنفسي احسن ما حد يجي يدبسني في وقت اكون مش مستعدة فيه :fun_lol:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> ** تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟*
> 
> *ميرا انتا شبعي *​
> 
> ...



*انا شعنونة ؟؟ :act23:
يمكن برضه انت عارفنى اكتر
وبعدين انت عارف انى مش بتخانق غير حد انت عارفاه كويس وبنم عليه
ياشيخ اتلهى :smile02
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2014)

*



* تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟

حوبو " سامحني يا رب انا بكدب "

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 قال بيكدب قال--
 ايوا مش هخاف طبعا--
 لو يعنى محدش خوفنى مش هخاف ههههههههههههه
ممكن ابقى مقلقه بس من وجودك-- لان وجودك يعنى وجود مقالب--
 بس عمتا لو فى وجود نفس ذات العضوه اياها ههههه هتبقى منفض لنا و مشغول عننا 
يعنى مش هبقى خايفه 
 ههههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> * مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟
> 
> *​​​
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]عايزين الصراحة وألا بنت عمها ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عارفين اية اللى بيوظ المواضيع دى وبيخلى متابعتها مُملة جداً ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنك تقتبس كُل المشااااااااركة علشان ترد فى سطر أو سطرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين يبتدى اللى بعدك يقتبس هو كمان كل المشااااااركة علشان يرد على صاحبها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهكذا ...نلاقى 7 صفحات كاملة ...واللى كتب عضوين أو تلاتة

وعلشان تتابع الموضوع بيكون العضو مضطر يقرا ( نفس المشاركة ) اربع خمس مرات 
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان المواضيع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دى تنجح قللوا الأقتباسات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتقليل من الدخول فى شاتات جانبية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأكتفوا بالرد على بعض فى التقييم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة طبعا رأييى الشخصى ... وأنتم أحرار [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

*يلا بقا كفاية رغي وهدخل عالاسئله علي طوول:bomb:
*
*





* تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟
بلا فخر ةاعوذ بالله من كلمة انا 

 
 * طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟
علي ما اظن واعتقد ان رورو وحبو اعدائكم 
 
* الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
اللي هيقولها هو المحتاج النور في الوقت اللي بيقطع فية النور 
 
* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟
اكيد كيمو 
 
* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟
بتووووووووووول
هتعمل سندوشتات رنجة 
 
 * ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟
انا مش بيهمني لاظلمة ولا صحراء ولا حتي ضرب النار 
 

* طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟
الاستاذ ميلاد العجايبي
وانا هقترع حاجة تحول ال12 فولت ل 240 فولت 
وكمان ببطارية بايظة 
 

* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
رورو ايهاب 
حبوا اعدائكم 
 
* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟
كوازاكي 
 
* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟
ههههههه
مش لي السؤال دة بس بحب كل الاعضاء 
 
* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟
مممممم الموجود طبعا 

* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟
لارا .....لارا دي رغاية بشكل فظيع اعوذ بالله منها 
بالعة اذاعة 24 ساعة رغي اتهدي يابت 
 
* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟
الاستاذ ايمن 
 
* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟
بتول مواضيعا حلوة وكمان استاذ ايمن مواضيعة بناءة 
* ومين  العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟
محدش 
 
* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟
مشاغب ولا مشاغبة 
اكيد لارا بتحب تشاغب حتي اللي مش واخد بالة بتنكشة 
 
* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟
بنت الكنيسة 
 
* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟
سارة وبنت الكنيسة 
وموكي (سكرت انجل )
 
* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟
لارا وحد كمان يا رب ياخد حقة الاول قبل ما يرد عليا 
 
* مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟
ماما امة 
 
* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟
اي حد يكون النور مش قاطع عندة 
اصل كلهم حبايبي
 
* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "
الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟
لكل الاعضاء والمشرفين 
 
* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟
مممممممم
عايزين توقعوني مع الكسلانين لية 
موضوع حلو شكرا يا بتول للموضوع 
وطبعا الاجابات دي 
للاحباء اللي مش بيتخانقوا 
وشكرا يا كوزاكي 
لذكر اسمي بعدك 
واشكر كل المنتدي بما فيهم انا 
واشكر كلالمشاهدين 
وبما أن احب ادبس اللي بعدي 
هيكون هيكون 
هو فية اختيارات 
ابعتولي اختيار ات 
(روزا فكري )
او (تماف ماريا )
ايهما اقرب واسرع 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*انت قد الكلام اللى انت قولته عليا فوق دة يابيسو :nunu0000:
واحد يقول عنى شعنونة 
والتانى يقول عنى مشاغبة
هزلت :smile02
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انت قد الكلام اللى انت قولته عليا فوق دة يابيسو :nunu0000:
> واحد يقول عنى شعنونة
> والتانى يقول عنى مشاغبة
> هزلت :smile02
> ...


لو مش عاجبك 
انتحري


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لو مش عاجبك
> انتحري


*دى مش اخلاق نينجا :act23:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *دى مش اخلاق نينجا :act23:
> *​


شكلي هرفع عليكي قضية 
ولا ابعتلك حيوان صحراوي تاني 
يمكن الاولاني مجبش نتيجة معاكي 
التاني لو حد شافك بعدها هيقولك مبروك 
اكيد فاهمة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> شكلي هرفع عليكي قضية
> ولا ابعتلك حيوان صحراوي تاني
> يمكن الاولاني مجبش نتيجة معاكي
> التاني لو حد شافك بعدها هيقولك مبروك
> اكيد فاهمة



*من فضلك انتبه .. السيارة ترجع الى الخلف :smile02
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *من فضلك انتبه .. السيارة ترجع الى الخلف :smile02
> *​


ايوة كشي وارجعي 
انتي مش ادة الكلام دة 
فاهمة 
احزرك من الحيوانات الصحراوية 
ومن طيبة قلبي 
ممكن تتقلب عليكي فجأة 
اعلني انسحابك من الكلام المرسل اللي انتي قولتية 
بسرعة علي الهواء مباشرة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ايوة كشي وارجعي
> انتي مش ادة الكلام دة
> فاهمة
> احزرك من الحيوانات الصحراوية
> ...



*ومن امام احد شاشات الكمبيوتر
اعلن انا العضوة ليلى السيد احمد :smile02
قصدى لارا
باانى اتقدم بشكوة الى ماى روك بسبب اهانة العضو بيسو ليا مباشرة ع الهواء
والسلامو عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته :smile01
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *ومن امام احد شاشات الكمبيوتر
> اعلن انا العضوة ليلى السيد احمد :smile02
> قصدى لارا
> باانى اتقدم بشكوة الى ماى روك بسبب اهانة العضو بيسو ليا مباشرة ع الهواء
> ...


اكيد لو عرف اللي انا هعملة معاكي مش بعيد يرقيني 
وابقي مشرف ويمكن رتبة اعلي شوية 
خلي بالك 
بحزرك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اكيد لو عرف اللي انا هعملة معاكي مش بعيد يرقيني
> وابقي مشرف ويمكن رتبة اعلي شوية
> خلي بالك
> بحزرك


*لية هى كوسة ولا اية ؟ :smile02
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لية هى كوسة ولا اية ؟ :smile02
> *​


لأة 
القانون يا بنتي اقري التعليمات والقوانيين 
تلاقيني هترقي لو تدخل الكبير 
بيني وبينك وهيشجعني كمان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> لأة
> القانون يا بنتي اقري التعليمات والقوانيين
> تلاقيني هترقي لو تدخل الكبير
> بيني وبينك وهيشجعني كمان


*  انت شايف كدة يعنى ؟؟ :vava:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

ايوة القانون في صفي ومرتضي والسيديهات بتاعتك اللي عندة في صفي كمان 
هههههههههههه
العبي غيرها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ايوة القانون في صفي ومرتضي والسيديهات بتاعتك اللي عندة في صفي كمان
> هههههههههههه
> العبي غيرها


*هى وصلت لكدة ؟ :smile02
يبقى انسحب بكرامتى :smile01
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *هى وصلت لكدة ؟ :smile02
> يبقى انسحب بكرامتى :smile01
> *​


ربنا يخليلنا سيديهاتك يا مرتضي 
علمتنا حاجة نعرف نتعامل بيها 
مع الاخوة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ربنا يخليلنا سيديهاتك يا مرتضي
> علمتنا حاجة نعرف نتعامل بيها
> مع الاخوة


*بس دى حرب غير شريفة :smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

ههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 يونيو 2014)

*



* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟
بتووووووووووول
هتعمل سندوشتات رنجة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*:dntknw::dntknw:


> *وبما أن احب ادبس اللي بعدي
> هيكون هيكون
> هو فية اختيارات
> ابعتولي اختيار ات
> ...


اختار اللي يعجبك رمسيس
كلاهما قريبين وسرعيين
ايه رأيك في كلاهما دي:smile01

*اسمحلي اشكرك انك نورتنا
واشكرك علي اجابتك
ميرسي كتير ليك :t23:
* 
ويلا مستنية اشوف هتدبس مين ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 يونيو 2014)

مدام انتي مصرة 
يبقي الاختي 
(روزا فكري)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مدام انتي مصرة
> يبقي الاختي
> (روزا فكري)


*نشنت ياناصح:fun_lol:

يلا ياروزتي ادخلي برجلك الشمين ومتستهبليش:love45:
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (7 يونيو 2014)

سوري بجد علي التأخير غصب عني صدقوني
وبما اني رمسيس دبسني فانا مضطره اجاوب
يلا بينا
...................................
** تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟

حاسه انه هايكون عياد 

  * طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟

اكيد ماريا ماريا طبعا

 * الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟

ايريني ههههههه

* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟

مش عارفه بس ممكن انا اصلي بحب النوم اوي

* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟

ودي عايزه كلام انتي طبعا ياهانم يافضحانا 

 * ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟

انتي ورورو اكيد مابتفرقش معاكو هههههه

* طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟

اكيد رمسيس من ساعة الموضوع بتاعه وانا بقول عليه عبقرينو


* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟

ههههههه مش عارفه بس ممكن ميرا شكلها خوافه 

* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟

امممم اكيد ماما امه 

* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟

مش هاقولها لحد لاني مش بخاف من الضلمه ههههههه

* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟

نيفيان سول اند لايف حبيبتي

* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟

ههههههه هما كتير بصراحه

 * مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟

بنت الكنيسه 

* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟

استاذ ايمن

* ومين  العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟

لا مافيش

 * مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟

كيمو ولارا
* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟

استاذ النهيسي

* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟

موكي

* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟

امممم ممكن استاذ عبود بحسه شخصيه قويه

* مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟

اكيد ماري نعيم 

* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟

ماما كاندي شوب

* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "
الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟

ليكي انتي ههههههه

* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟ 


امممم مين مين مش عارفه مش لاقيه حد كسلا غيري
*​ 
يااااه اخيرا خلصت 
طيب بما اني المفروض ادبس حد وانا بصراحه مش عارفه مين ادبس ومين لسه
مين مين نقول تماف ماريا

يلا ياتموفتي جاوبي بسرعه 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 يونيو 2014)

> سوري بجد علي التأخير غصب عني صدقوني


دا انتي لو جاية علي بطة كان زمانك وصلتي




 



> ** تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟
> 
> ودي عايزه كلام انتي طبعا ياهانم يافضحانا *


حتي انتي
دا انا اختك ضناكي برضو:t19:




> طيب بما اني المفروض ادبس حد وانا بصراحه مش عارفه مين ادبس ومين لسه
> مين مين نقول تماف ماريا


علي فكرة انا كتبت اسماء الاعضاء اللي ادبسوا في التوبيك نفسه
عشان بعد كدا اللي يجي يختار  مش يحتار
النبي انا بقول اشعار
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




مع اني كنت قربت افقد الامل انك تشاركي بس نورتي ياروزتي:love45:

وطبعا اختيارك رررائع
زين ماخترتي
تموفتي حبيبتي
مستنينك :flowers:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يونيو 2014)

> **** "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
> مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
> 
> ههههههه مش عارفه بس ممكن ميرا شكلها خوافه *


ههههههههههههه
مين اللي قالك عني كدة
دي فكرة غلط خالص على فكرة
و بعدين منين خوافة و منين هديله بالبوكس في مناخيره 
مش راكبة على بعضيها يا اوختشي هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2014)

> ** مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟
> *​
> *طبعا خالـــــــــــــــــــتو*​



ايوه كده ربنا يخليك لي يا ابن اختي
لحسن انا بخاف من الضلمه



> ** ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟*​
> *عمو عالي*​



بس مين عمو عالي​


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2014)

** تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة 

استاذ صوت صارخ
ماري روك


 * طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟

*ايمونديد  والنهيسي*
 
* الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟

*مافيش غيرها الفلول هههههههههه
دوووووووووونا *
 
* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟

*بتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتول 
*
* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟

رووووووووووووروووووووووووو
 
 * ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟

*واحد سوووووووووووسه  
عارف نفسه 
* 

* طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟

*بعد اختراع الزبادي اللي كلنا شفناه 
مافيش غيرها ايريني طبعا*


* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟

*ايريني*

 
* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟

*مافيش غيرهم طبعا*
*ابن اختي  و دانون*
 
* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟

*ابن اختي 
*
* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟

*نيفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو*

* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟

*الاختين الالحلوين هناء وشيرين
*
 
* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟

*كتير مش شخص واحد بس *
 
* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟

*عبــــــــــــــــــــود عبـــــــــــــــــــده عبـــــــــــــــــــــــود
ايمونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدد
*
* ومين  العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟

مافيش حد
 
* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟

*رمسسسسسسسسسسسيسسسسسسسسسسسسس *
 
* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟

**انت شبعي  وكلدانيه*
 *
* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟

*روزي *
 
* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟
**





 * مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟

*الملكه هيلانه
*
 
* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟
*
*



**
 
* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "
الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟

*ولا حد خليهم كلهم يخبطوا في بعضهم هههههههههههههه
*
* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟

روزاااااااااااا  فكررررررري 
ههههههههههههه

*
*






*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2014)

نسيت اختار 
اختار مستر عبود​


----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2014)

:smil8:على فكرة كدة غلط
انا اعترض:11azy:


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> :smil8:على فكرة كدة غلط
> انا اعترض:11azy:




ياتري ايه اللي زعلك ياجرجس
وتعترض علي ايه  :ab5:
اللهم اجعله خير


----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ياتري ايه اللي زعلك ياجرجس
> وتعترض علي ايه  :ab5:
> اللهم اجعله خير


انى داخل طالع فى الموضوع دة ولا حد عبرنى
عموما ليا معاكم حق عرب ههههههه
وعلى فكرة مش فاضيلكم برضة
مطحون انا فى توضيب الشقة 
 يعنى محدش يدبسنى
انا بعترض غلاسة ههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> انى داخل طالع فى الموضوع دة ولا حد عبرنى
> عموما ليا معاكم حق عرب ههههههه
> وعلى فكرة مش فاضيلكم برضة
> مطحون انا فى توضيب الشقة
> ...



طب يامستر جرجس لما انت مشغول ومطحون ومش فاضي لنا 
ليه بقي عاوز تأنبنا وتتعب ضمائرنا النقيه الصافيه من ناحيتك 
غلاسسسسسسسسسسسسسه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 يونيو 2014)

** مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟

*رمسسسسسسسسسسسيسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 يونيو 2014)

*



* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟

رووووووووووووروووووووووووو

أنقر للتوسيع...

اخيرررررا  شعقوله 
انا شمصدقة نفسي :dance:

اخيرا ياربي حد جاوب عالسؤال دا بأجابة مش من المنهج:t33:


تموووفتي بجد نورررررتي  واحب اقولك ان كل اجاباتك في مكانها بالظبط:t33:

كل نبضة في قلبي بتشكرك جدا:smil12:

ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب:08:

واحييكي علي اختيارك 
يلوو يااستاذ عبود هالمو بينا 
احنا منتظرينك:smile02
 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]معلش باعتذر عن التأخير فى المشاركة

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]* تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دكتور / يوحنا

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سلافونتر ( للأذكياء اللّميحة فقط )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دونا نبيل

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ميرنا

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هههههههههههههههههه ...كُلُ لبيبٌ بالإشارة يفهموا ..

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حوبو

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عياد

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جوسبل أوف تروث

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيمن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وباقى الشلة كلهااااااااااااااااااااااااا

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مابخافش من الضلمة ....الكل يفضل قاعد جنب منى

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شقاوة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وايت آنجل

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقريبا معظم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ضاء

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله عشان تشارك فيه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الولة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* ومين العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمتنع عن ذكر أسمها وأسمه

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شلة بيسو [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النهيسى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– حبيب يسوع

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رانيا

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أليكتريك كارنت

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أدور على ضحكة ونقاء ... ناس كتير أوى

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيمن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– صوت صارخ

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مغمطيس الكوارث الشهيرة بــ حوبو

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو_سى_نو[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]






			معلش باعتذر عن التأخير فى المشاركة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مفيش داعي ابداُ للأعتذار التوبيك توبيكك استاذي تشرفه في اي وقت:t13:

*​

> *[FONT="]* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]هههههههههههههههههه ...كُلُ لبيبٌ بالإشارة يفهموا ..*​




> ​
> ​


*اللي اسمه هنا لبيب يرد ياجماعه من فضلكم**



*
* 
*


> *[FONT="]* ومين العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]أمتنع عن ذكر أسمها وأسمه[/FONT]*​
> ​


*
ياخساره كان نفسي اعرف مين*:smil16:
* 
نورت استاذنا التوبيك المتواضع 

وبما ان حضرتك نسيت تدبس حد
فانا هانتهز الفرصه وادبس واحده
كان عيني عليها من زماان
وهي


هي


هي


 ام الوله
يلا شمري وادخلي*



​
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2014)

هههههههههههه إجابات جمييله يا عبووود--
 و شكرا لذكر اسمى ههههههههههه انا مغمطيس كوارث انا  --ههههههههههههههه
 بس انا  الحقيقه فى حته مش فهماها-- انزل بالترجمه
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]







[FONT=&quot]* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]هههههههههههههههههه ...كُلُ لبيبٌ بالإشارة يفهموا ..[/FONT]​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
 ما معنى كلمه لبيب؟؟
 [/FONT]*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يونيو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههه إجابات جمييله يا عبووود--
> و شكرا لذكر اسمى ههههههههههه انا مغمطيس كوارث انا  --ههههههههههههههه
> بس انا  الحقيقه فى حته مش فهماها-- انزل بالترجمه
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
> ...



*معناها : نبيه و هى صفة أصلها النباهة 

يعنى بالانجليزى  brilliant

إنفهمت و لا لازم نجيبها بالالمانى ؟؟
:cry2::cry2::cry2:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يونيو 2014)

*
[FONT=&quot]* تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كتير مش بيخافوا من الضلمة 
عبود و صوت و أيمن و تماف و المتحدث الرسمى بإسم الادارة (هو عارف نفسه) و و و و ...........
كتير خايفة أنسى 

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حبو و رورو و واثقة و أمة و كلدانية و عبد يسوع

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ما حدش هيقول الكلمة ديه الايام ديه 
لأننا فى أيام السيسى

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هم النايمين بالهبل 
حتى لو النور جه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بالتأكيد واثقة فيك يارب

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حبو و واثقة و رورو و عبود و أنا ههههههههههه
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عياد - رمسيس - ريد 333- ميلاد العجايبى

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]رورو

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أيمن [/FONT][FONT=&quot] و divine logos 

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مابخافش من الضلمة 

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لا أنا بأرغى عل الفيس 
حرمت أرغى فى المنتدى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ما حدش ممكن يصدعنى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس ممكن : لارا بتصدعنى شوية هههههههههههههههههههه
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟[/FONT]​
  كل الأعضاء​

[FONT=&quot]* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله عشان تشارك فيه ؟[/FONT]​
  عبود و رورو و سول و واثقة و إنت شبعى و مواضيع أيمن (اللى بأكتشف فى الاخر إنها من 2010) 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و مواضيع المطبخ لمارى نعيم ههههههههههههه​
[FONT=&quot]* ومين العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ما حدش

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ما فيش [/FONT][FONT=&quot]..

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]النهيسى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]– حبيب يسوع - و بنت المسيح و بنت النور و ميرا22 -و كتير هاديين [/FONT]​

​ [FONT=&quot]* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]روزى و نيفينا و رانيا و تاسونى كوينا
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بلاش السؤال دا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يعنى بروفايله مضلم ؟؟؟
مش بأدخل بروفايلات ضلمة أنا 

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟[/FONT]​ غالبا بأبعد عن المشرفين
بلا وجع دماغ
ههههههههههههههههههههه​
[FONT=&quot]* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟[/FONT]​ كل الل فى المنتدى
​
[FONT=&quot]* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أوسى نو[/FONT]​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يونيو 2014)

> *[FONT="]* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]بالتأكيد واثقة فيك يارب*​




> ​
> ​



*وكمان بالتأكيد




*
*لا شعقولة كدا بجد
*





*ميرسي اوي ليكي ايرو أولُا لُانك ذكرتي اسمي في كذا مكان  مكنتش أستحقهم
بغض النظر طبعا عن سؤال الاُكل دا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وشكرا ليكي عشان نورتينا بأجاباتك الجميله وخفه دمك المميزة 

وبما انك نسيتي زي أ. عبود تدبسي حد
هنتهز الفرصه لتاني مره علي التوازي واختار انا*





انا بفكر اختار امممممم

نونتي
نوفتي
أم العيال 
*نيفيان* 

 يلا سلمي نفسك يانيفو التوبيك كله محاصر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2014)

ميرسى يا لولو على التدبيسة الحلوة دى  احلى تدبيسة فى الدنيا 


* تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟

أستاذ ايموندد

* طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟

أستاذى الكرمة الصغيرة .. أستاذ ايموندد .. بابا صوت صارخ

* الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟

بعتقد محدش ممكن يقول كده  الا اذا كانت دونا لسه مغيرتش رأيها 

* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟

عياد السوسة ههههههه مبينمش وعلطول اعد على المنتدى يمكن لو النور قطع ينام

* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟

انتى يا روحى  ههههههههههههههه وبألف هنا وشفا مقدما

* ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟

رورو  .. وايرو .. وحبوا  


* طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟

رمسيس  وايرينى 


* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟

رورو  ممكن ههههههه

* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟

وااثقة حبيبتى ..  ورورو .. .. روزا .. و ساكى

* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟

ماما أمة  .. بس انا مبخفش من الضلمة 

* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟

بتول وتماف ماريا ورورو  وماريا وروزا وساكى وعياد 

* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟

هههههههههه مش عارفة هيفاء ممكن  مشاركتها بتقول انها بتتحدث بطلاقة فى اى موضوع

* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟

كلكم بتوحشونى  لكن الغايبين بيوحشونى جدا ايميليا شقاوة نيفينا بنت الكنيسة موكى
روزى  ويارب يرجعوا ينورونا تانى

* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟

أستاذ ايموندد .. كواساكى .. واثقة  .. رورو .. بابا صوت صارخ

* ومين العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟

مفيش  بالعكس كل الاعضاء غاليين عليا وبعزهم جدا

* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟

أستاذ عبود  هتلاقيه ينزل اى موضوع يثير ضجة كبيرة والكل يشارك  ومش بعيد يمسكوا فى خناق بعض  فى الاخر   ويتم غلقة ثم حذفه ههههه

* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟

روزا فكرى 

* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟

كلكم 

* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟

هههههههههههه ايرينى غلبانة يا جماعة بس هى مشاكسة شوية 

* مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟

ماما أمة .. بابا صوت .. أستاذ النهيسى 

* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟

اوسى نو .. علشان اشغله شوية لان كسله بيستفزنى

* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "
الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟

هقولها لعياد علشان اصاباته كتيرررر

* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟ 

هههههههههههههههههههههه هو فيه غيره


يارب مكنش زعلت حد من اجاباتى و اكون ضيفة خفيفة على قلوبكم  ميرسى للدعوة الجميلة يا لولو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يونيو 2014)

> * تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟
> 
> انتى يا روحى  ههههههههههههههه وبألف هنا وشفا مقدما


علي فكرة وحياة ربنا انتوا اخدتوا عني فكرة غلط خالص
انا مش اكيلة ابدا
واكلتي عوصفير




دا انا زواقه بس مش اكتر








> يارب مكنش زعلت حد من اجاباتى و اكون ضيفة خفيفة على قلوبكم  ميرسى للدعوة الجميلة يا لولو


بالعكس بقا اكيد محدش هيزعل منك ابدا لانك مش قولتي حاجه تزعل
وكنتي ضيفه جميله وعسولة وخفيفه وانا شخصيا سعيده جدا بكل اجاباتك
وبشكرك علي بعض الاجابات اللي ذكرتي فيها اسمي المتواضع
وبشكرك انك نورتينا:smil12:

وكالعاده هدبس حد
وتتوالي معانا الليديز 
وفكرت اني ادبس الليدي الرقيقه الجميله
ماريا ماريا 
يلا مرمر مستنينك اذا بتريدي:smil12:
 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2014)

*انا سوسه ؟
انتي فاجئتيني بالموضوع ده*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 يونيو 2014)

* تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمه

استاذ صوت  واستاذ عبود واستاذ عياد 

* طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟

كلدانيه  و ماما كاندى وماما مونيكا 

* الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي 

استاذه دونا بس معرفش غيرت رأيها بعد السيسى ولا لسه

* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر 

حد كسلان ومش عايز يقوم 

* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟

فى اشاعات بتقول واثقه بس للحق للحق 
انتى ونايمه مش بتاكلى اشاعات مغرضه 
لانى عمرى مادخلت بروفايلك وشميت ريحة اكل 

* ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟

حبو 

* طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟

ايرينى 

* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟

رورو 

* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟

ادور على اى حد منور طبعا 

* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟

لا دى هقولها لربنا وبس مش حد 

* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟

مارى نعيم

* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا

لا مفيش 

* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟

نيفيان تماف ماريا بنت النور 

* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟

دول كتير بقى استاذ ايمن واستاذ كرمه وشيريهان واستاذ نهيسى 

* ومين العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟

لا مفيش حد 

* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة

ابن يسوعنا  ويويو

* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟

روزا فكرى لانها ملاك 

* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟

ادمنتيوس 

* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟

مش ماسك فى خناق حد  بيدافع عن رايه بقوه  استاذ عبود وايرينى 

* مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه

ماما امه 

* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟

ابوتربو 

* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "
الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟

للكل علشان يخلوا بالهم 

* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟ 
مش عارفه بصراحه فيه اشاعات بس عن مشرف بس مش عارفه 


موضوع جمنيل كالعاده واثقه وميرسى كتير للدعوه الجميله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يونيو 2014)

انا مشاغب  انا 
طيب دا انا غلبان


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2014)

> "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
> مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
> رورو


*
واضح ان فى اجماع على كدا *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> [/B]*
> واضح ان فى اجماع على كدا *​



فى اجماع انك شخصيه رقيقه 
مش بتحب الضلمه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يونيو 2014)

> فى اشاعات بتقول واثقه بس للحق للحق
> انتى ونايمه مش بتاكلى اشاعات مغرضه
> لانى عمرى مادخلت بروفايلك وشميت ريحة اكل


*  لقد ظهر الحق لقد ظهر الحق**




النبي انتي حبيبتي يامارو 

*


> * طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟
> 
> روزا فكرى لانها ملاك


 *انا البنت دي بتشلني من كتر ماهي ساكته وهاديه كدا علي طول**



*
* لدرجة اني ساعات بحس انها مش اختي ضنايا 
وبحس انها لقيطة:w00t:

عايزة اشكرك اوي ماريا علي وجودك معانا اللي اسعدني بجد
وعلي اجاباتك الجميله زيك
نورتينا واديتي للتوبيك طعم مختلف 
ربنا يخليكي ليا ومش يحرمني من محبتك ابدا :flowers::flowers:



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

والان اعزائي المشاهدين *








*حان موعدنا مع تدبيسة جديده
وقد قررنا نحن واثقه فيك يارب اللي هو انا يعني:love34:
اني ادبس اســـــتاذنا 
الغالي علي قلوبنا 
الخادم الأمين
حبيب الملايين



عبد يسوع المسيح

:t16::t16:

في انتظار حضرتك استاذنا .
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 يونيو 2014)

*أولا باشكر حضرتك جدا أ.واثقة على مجاملتك الرقيقة ودعوتك الجميلة ..

* تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟
ناس كتير زى أ.صوت و أ.أيمن و أ.عبود و أ. رمسيس وغيرهم كتير ...
* طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟
أ.كلدانية و أ.الكرمة الصغيرة وأ.حبو ...
* الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
ماعرفش حد هنا من أبناء مبارك ...
* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟
ماحدش بيعرف ينام فى الحر ده من غير مروحة ولا تكييف ..
* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟
تقريبا أنا .. 
* ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟
أ.واثقة و أ.رورو ..

* طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟
أ.عياد و أ.رمسيس 

* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
لا ماعرفش حد عنيف ..
* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟
أ.أمة و أ.أيمن و أ. أمجد 
* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟
مش بخاف ..
* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟
مش بحب الرغى ..
* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟
ممكن لارا ..
* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟
كل أعضاء المنتدى .. بدون مجاملة ..
* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟
أ. أيمن و أ. عبود و أ. أيرينى 
* ومين العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟
مفيش ..
* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟
أ. واثقة و أ. رورو 
* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟
أ. النهيسى وأ. حبيب يسوع ..
* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟
أ.سيكريت أنجل و أ. خادم البتول ..
* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟
أ.أيرينى ..
* مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟
أ.أمة و أ.أيمن ..
* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟
أ.أمة ..
* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "
الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟
للكل ..
* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟ 
لا مفيش حد كسول ..
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2014)

*



* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟
تقريبا أنا .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب وليه مايكونش انا :new6:

*
*



* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟
أ. واثقة و أ. رورو 

أنقر للتوسيع...

دا انا ورورو نسمة من نسمات الزمن حتي:fun_lol:

 انا اللي بشكر حضرتك جداا استاذ عبد يسوع علي المشاركة المميزة
اللي اكيد ضافت للموضوع
بشكرك علي قبولك للدعوة
وشكرك علي اجاباتك
حقيقي نورتنا : )

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ودلوقتي جه معادنا مع تدبيسنا كديده
مع حد كان نفسه يدبس نفسه بنفسه من اول التوبيك:new6:
وعشان كدا جه علي بالي علي طول
وقولت هو اولي بالمعرو
بالمعروف يعني:fun_lol:

يلا يـــــــــا 

↓

↓

↓


جرجس منير
خش برجلك الشمين:new6:

*​


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب وليه مايكونش انا :new6:
> 
> *
> *
> ...


انا كنت بغلس بس  يا حجة
عموما مش هاكسفك وهارد على سؤالين بس ههههه


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

يالهوى جه دور جرجس اخيرا  يلا بقا عاوزة كل واحدة باظلها موضوع تيجى  تنورنا هنا ههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> انا كنت بغلس بس  يا حجة
> عموما مش هاكسفك وهارد على سؤالين بس ههههه


*احنا الصعايدة مانعرفوشي غلاسة:t19:

ويلا بص في ورقتك وجاوب علي كله كله:boxing:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يالهوى جه دور جرجس اخيرا  يلا بقا عاوزة كل واحدة باظلها موضوع تيجى  تنورنا هنا ههههههههههه


انا بقالي ساعه بستوعب في كلمة باظلها دي
وفين وفين علي ماستوعبتها:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## tamav maria (22 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]* طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سلافونتر ( للأذكياء اللّميحة فقط )

هههههههههههه
بس للاسف انا مش ذاكيه 
*​​​[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (22 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا بقالي ساعه بستوعب في كلمة باظلها دي
> وفين وفين علي ماستوعبتها:new6::new6::new6:​



بس بجد بجد انا لسه مش قادره استوعبها
ياريت شرح مفصل 
هههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> بس بجد بجد انا لسه مش قادره استوعبها
> ياريت شرح مفصل
> هههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههه باظ يعنى باظ يا جماعة
اومال هتعرفى تقرى فعكشه هههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2014)

*احنا لسه بنستوعب في باظلها يانيفو
تقوليلي فعكشة*


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2014)

قبل مرد لازم نقول الحق
دلوقت مفيش مرسى
تبقى الكورة فيييين قصدى الكهربا ههههههه
نيجى بقى لللاسئلة
** تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟
انا طبعا دى عاوزة كلام
 
 * طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟
اللى مبيعرفش ربنا غير وقت الزنقة هههههه
واللى بيعرف يبقى دة الطبيعى بتاعة نور من غير نور هو حياتة بقت مرتبطة بربنا بطريقة جميلة ويارب نكون منهم
 
* الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"

 مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
مال مرسى دلوقت
الراجل دلوقت قاعد فى ضلمة على طول ههه
حجتكم مرسى فى كل وقت اية دة
طبعا بلا شك ولا ادنى تردد اللى هيقول كدة العضو الغائب اللى مش مفروض يغيب كدة خالص
دونا نبيل
بس دلوقت لو النور قطع اسبوع تقولك دة حتى شىء رومانسى العتمة هههههههه
* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟
امممممممم مين الناصح اللى هيعرف ينام والنور مقطوع هيموت من الحر 
الا اذا بقى  عندة سطوح  ههههههه
 
* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟
المنتدى كلة  ماهو احنا يا اكل يا منتدى مفيش خيارات هههههههه
 
 * ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟
عبووووووووووود بخفة ظلة المعهودة
وعياد ورورو وانتى  وكفاية كدة 
 

* طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟
والهى المصريين عموما مبدعين
فى المنتدى بقى مش عارف قوى
بس سمعت انهم بيقولوا رمسيس
انا احسبة الاول الميدان
طلع عضو جميل معانا هنا ههههههه
 

* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
ممكن تكون ايرينى 
ويويو جيسيس
* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟
وهلاقية فى الضلمة ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟
المفروض يعنى المنتدى كلة يدور على بعضة
فين روح الجماعة 
زيى جماعة الاخوان شوفتى بيدورا على بعض ازاى ههههههه
 
* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟
حد بتلكك  اللزقلة
ومدام نزلوا قانون للتحرش يبقى الواحد  يعتمد على نفسة ههههههههههههه
 
* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟
هرغى فون طبعا
ماهو مفيش نت لانة مفيش نور اللة يخريتك يااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليا اصدقاء لذاذ بعرف اهيس عليهم وقت الفضى

* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟
انتى ورور
فية غيركم يعنى
سؤال مش محتاج تفكير:675be:leasantr
 
* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟
للى هاشوفة اون لاين هنا
بطلوا الانفزة بقى على رايىء عبود
 
* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟
بحب اشوف مواضيع عبود وايرينى
مواضيع بتبقى فيها كدة ضرب من تحت لتحت هههههههه
* ومين  العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟
مش هاقولك طبعا
يعنى اكسفة كدة على الهوا ههههههههه
 
* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟
كتير قوى هنا اذا مكنش الكل
محدش دلوقت بقى هادى يا واثقة
 
* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟
استثناء فى المنتدى
استاذنا الجميل النهيسى طبعا
الخادم الصامت فعلا
انا معرفش مستحملنا ازاى هنا
 
* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟
كتير قوى  اتمنى يرجعوا
خسارة افتقادنا اعضاء زيى دول
منهم كوبتك مرمر  ونيو مان  وكوكو مان ومونى جيسيس  وفراشة 
 
* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟
انا لما بكون بغلس هههههههه
 
* مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟
كاندى 
عشان دى بتعرف تتصرف هههههههه
 
* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟
مش عارف بس ممكن كاندى بتسمع الكلام ههههههه
 
* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "
الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟
هاقولها لحد نفسى يخبط ههههه
* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟

حبيب قلبى 

اوسى ههههههههه

***********************************

خلصنا اسئلة

نقول فى الاخر ان عدم ذكر بعض الاسماء هنا فى منتدانا ليس معناةانهم بعاد عن الشخص حتى لو مش كان فية تواصل كلامة معاهم

زيى كلدانية وامة  وكتير من الاعضاء المباركين هنا

المنتدى جميل بجد

 

*


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يالهوى جه دور جرجس اخيرا  يلا بقا عاوزة كل واحدة باظلها موضوع تيجى  تنورنا هنا ههههههههههه


ربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير
انتى بتحبى الخناق شكلك
عموما انا ابوظ
حد يقدر يبوظلى عند امة يا ادهم ههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (22 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احنا لسه بنستوعب في باظلها يانيفو
> تقوليلي فعكشة*



عندك حق ياواثوقه
فعكشه فعكوشه مفعكشه


----------



## tamav maria (22 يونيو 2014)

** الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"

 مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
مال مرسى دلوقت
الراجل دلوقت قاعد فى ضلمة على طول ههه
حجتكم مرسى فى كل وقت اية دة
طبعا بلا شك ولا ادنى تردد اللى هيقول كدة العضو الغائب اللى مش مفروض يغيب كدة خالص
دونا نبيل
بس دلوقت لو النور قطع اسبوع تقولك دة حتى شىء رومانسى العتمة هههههههه

ههههههههههههه صح ياجرجس 
  اجابة السؤال ده تاخد عليه 100%
*​


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ** الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
> 
> مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
> مال مرسى دلوقت
> ...


قولى انتى صح
لحد مترجع وتشوف والكلام وتوقعينا فى الغلط وتجرى  انتى ولا تعرفينا يا حجة


----------



## tamav maria (22 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> قولى انتى صح
> لحد مترجع وتشوف والكلام وتوقعينا فى الغلط وتجرى  انتى ولا تعرفينا يا حجة



ههههههههههههه
احسن حاجه في الموضوع اني ادبسك معها ههههه


----------



## tamav maria (22 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> قولى انتى صح
> لحد مترجع وتشوف والكلام وتوقعينا فى الغلط وتجرى  انتى ولا تعرفينا يا حجة




وبعدين بقي تديك انذار وبعدين تحط تحت اسمك مطرود لمخالفة القوانين
ياحرام ياجرجس ها توحشنا قوي 
بس ابقي طمنا عليك او كلمنا ع الفيس عشان نطمن عليك


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> وبعدين بقي تديك انذار وبعدين تحط تحت اسمك مطرود لمخالفة القوانين
> ياحرام ياجرجس ها توحشنا قوي
> بس ابقي طمنا عليك او كلمنا ع الفيس عشان نطمن عليك


هههههههه مين يقدر يعمل كدة
ليا سبع سنين هنا وحد يقولى كدة
اممممممممممم مش عاوز افترى ولا اقولك ولا حد يقدر  يقرب من حسبو ههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (22 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> هههههههه مين يقدر يعمل كدة
> ليا سبع سنين هنا وحد يقولى كدة
> اممممممممممم مش عاوز افترى ولا اقولك ولا حد يقدر  يقرب من حسبو ههههههه



ياه انت بقالك سبع سنين
انا بقالي ست سنين 
دا احنا نعتبر من عهد الفراعنه


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ياه انت بقالك سبع سنين
> انا بقالي ست سنين
> دا احنا نعتبر من عهد الفراعنه


اها شوفتى
يعنى الواحد ممكن يستولى على المنتدى  دة وضع يد بالقانون ههههه


----------



## tamav maria (22 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اها شوفتى
> يعنى الواحد ممكن يستولى على المنتدى  دة وضع يد بالقانون ههههه




هههههههههههههه
ده احسن تعليق قراته في المنتدي ههههههههههه
ولا ايه رايك احط مجموع التقييمات اللي عندي علي اللي عندك ونشتري المنتدي من روك 
احنا بقالنا سنين هنا وماشاءالله عندي تقييمات كتير قوي
يكفي نشتري المنتدي ومنتدي الجيران اللي جنبنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 يونيو 2014)

اتسرقنا يا عياد 
كان فية حوار بيني وبينك 
راح فين


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ده احسن تعليق قراته في المنتدي ههههههههههه
> ولا ايه رايك احط مجموع التقييمات اللي عندي علي اللي عندك ونشتري المنتدي من روك
> احنا بقالنا سنين هنا وماشاءالله عندي تقييمات كتير قوي
> يكفي نشتري المنتدي ومنتدي الجيران اللي جنبنا


 
انا من 2011 ينفع ابقا معاكم  :fun_lol:


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ده احسن تعليق قراته في المنتدي ههههههههههه
> ولا ايه رايك احط مجموع التقييمات اللي عندي علي اللي عندك ونشتري المنتدي من روك
> احنا بقالنا سنين هنا وماشاءالله عندي تقييمات كتير قوي
> ...


اممممممممم فكرة برضة
احنا فى الشر مبدعين هههههههه
نستنى نشوف رد روك اية ههههه
احنا برضة لازم نمشى بالاصول ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> انا من 2011 ينفع ابقا معاكم  :fun_lol:


يا مرحب
احنا كدة هنعمل حزب 
باقى خطوة والسيسى يطلع يذيع بيان  الانقلاب ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

*



* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟
امممممممم مين الناصح اللى هيعرف ينام والنور مقطوع هيموت من الحر 
الا اذا بقى  عندة سطوح  ههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

النبي انا ياخويا مابيهمنيش لا حر ولا غيره
ماطرح مابحط راسي بسحب في النوم :smile02

*


> ** ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟
> انتى ورور
> فية غيركم يعنى*


*اسكت عشان شكلنا اتحسدنا بقالنا يومين مش عارفين نتلم علي بعض
انا اصحي هي تنام انا انام هي تصحي*

☼☼☼

*بس سيبك انت وحياة الغاليه نورتنا ياعريسنا 
بشكرك علي  قبولك للدعوة مع انك  اصلا مكتنتش تقدر ترفضها :smile01
بشكرك علي اجاباتك المتنوعه والمتميزة
وبشكرك علي وقتك الثمين اللي اخدته من توضيب شقتك عشان ترد فالتوبيك:smile02

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
والأن سيداتي انيساتي سادتي:smil6:
نرجع مره تانيه للجنس اللطيشف
وندبس عضوة هاديه نسمة
انا عن نفسي مش بحس بوجودها من كتر هدوئها
معانا ومعاكم اعزائي المشاهدين
الفنانة يووه قصدي العضوة الجميله
↓

↓

↓
soso
يلا ياسوسو المايك معاكي
بس اوعي تجيبي روي معاكي:smile01
*​


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> والأن سيداتي انيساتي سادتي:smil6:
> ...




طيب طالما قولتى متجبيش روى يبقى مش جايه هههههههه

طبعا بهزر لانى معرفش ارفضلك طلب 

والله يسامحك على التدبيسه دى 

  وادينى هجاوب مع انى مش عارفه هجاوب ازاى مفيش وسائل مساعده هنا يا جدعان 

 :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

soso a قال:


> طيب طالما قولتى متجبيش روى يبقى مش جايه هههههههه
> 
> طبعا بهزر لانى معرفش ارفضلك طلب
> 
> ...


*خلاص هاتي روي بس اربطية برا علي باب المنتدي:smile01

فيه وسائل مساعده 
ممكن تحذفي اجابتين من اللي مش موجودين اصلا:smile02
*​


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خلاص هاتي روي بس اربطية برا علي باب المنتدي:smile01
> 
> فيه وسائل مساعده
> ممكن تحذفي اجابتين من اللي مش موجودين اصلا:smile02
> *​



مبيحبش انى اربطه 

بيكتئب وبيصعب عليا  

مع ان فى البيت بيتخنقوا معايا ويربطوه 

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

soso a قال:


> مبيحبش انى اربطه
> 
> بيكتئب وبيصعب عليا
> 
> ...


*خلاص تعالي من غير ماتربطيه
بس سيبيه برا برضو:smile01
*​


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2014)

* تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمة ؟

صوت صارخ 

 * طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟
*
*ABOTARBO و ** الكرمه الصغيره *

* * الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟

رووورووو 
 
* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر ؟

وااااااااثقه  
 
* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟

واااااااثقه برضوه يا هتنام يا هتاكل  

  * ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟

حبوووووو وواثقه ورورو وعبود 

 * طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟

ايرينى 

* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟
يويو ( لارا) 

 * مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟
واثقه ورورو وايرينى وشقاوه ووايت 

 * ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟
مش بخاف من الضلمه بحب الجو ده بيبقى عاطفى ورومانتك هههههههه  

* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟
الشله اللى دورت عليها سابقا 

* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا ؟
الشله برضوا:ura1::ura1::ura1: هههههههه

* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟
كل اللى غايب عن المنتدى 

* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟
امممممم اللى نزل اخر موضوع هشوفه  :smile02:smile02:smile02

* ومين  العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟
محدش 

* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة ؟
يويو وانت شبعى :t23::t23:
* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟
كلدانيه  
* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟
كل اللى غايبين وجودهم بيغنى المنتدى 

* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟

اممممم معرفش :vava::vava::vava:

*** مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه ؟
كاندى  وواثقه وحبوا و........ كتير من الناس هنا 

* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟
كلدانيه 
* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "
الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟
لاى واحد حركته كتيره اعتقد ايرينى 
* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟
حبيب يسوع  

*​


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خلاص تعالي من غير ماتربطيه
> بس سيبيه برا برضو:smile01
> *​


هههههههههههههه

ادينى خلصت وخلصت 

هههههههههههه

الله يسامحك يااللى فى بالى 
ليك يوم 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## mary naeem (24 يونيو 2014)

* تتخيل مين اللي هيكون شجاع ومش هيخاف من الضلمه

استاذ صوت  واستاذ عبود  

* طيب مين اللي هيفضل يصلي طول ماهو قاعد ان النور يجي بسرعه ؟

كلدانيه  و ماما كاندى وماما أمه

* الله يخربيت اللي بيقطع النور علي الله يخربيتك يامرسي .. الله يرحم ايامك يامُبارك"
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي 

أنا أللي هقول كدا وأكون بشد في شعري كمان

* مين اللي هيتمني ان النور مايجيش بسرعه عشان يناااااام كتيرر 

ناس كتيرة (هو انت مش شايفة المنتدى نايم ازاي) 

* تتخيل مين اللي هيفضل يسلي نفسه في الاكل لحد مالنور يجي ؟

  ماريا ماريا 

* ومين اللي هيفضل يهزر ويضحك ومش هيهموا الضلمة ؟

*واثقه فيك يارب* 

* طيب مين العبقري اللي هيخترعلنا اي حاجة ننور بيها المنتدي علي مالنور يجي ؟

ايرينى 

* "وحياة ربنا اللي هيرعبني في الضلمة هديله بالبوكس في مراخيره "
مين اللي هيقول الجمله دي ؟

*soul & life* 

* مين العضو اللي هتدور عليه في الضلمة لحد ماتلاقيه ؟

ماما أمه 

* ومين اللي هتقوله "خليك جنبي بخاف من الضلمة " ؟

لا مش بخاف منها 

* مين العضو اللي هتفضل ترغي معاه لحد مالنور يجي ؟

ماريا ماريا

* ومين اللي مش هيبطل رغي لحد مايصدعنا

رورو 

* مين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتقوله " وحشتني اوي " ؟

كل اعضاء المنتدى الغايبين 

* ومين اللي اول مالنور مايجي هتروح تدور علي اخر موضوع عمله شان تشارك فيه ؟

  استاذ ايمن واستاذ كرمه واستاذ صوت صارخ

* ومين العضو اللي هتتمني النور مايجيش عشان متشفهوش تاني ؟

لا مفيش حد 

* مين اللي هيكون مشاغب وعمال يعمل دوشة في الضلمة

كريزي مان ويويو

* طيب مين اللي هيكون هادي ومحدش هيحس انه موجود اصلا ؟

روزا فكرى  

* ومين من الاعضاء الغايبين اللي هتتمني تشوفه اول مالنور يجي ؟

*Desert Rose *

 

* مين العضو اللي هتلاقيه ماسك في خناق الاعضاء ومش همُه ان الدنيا ضلمة ؟

  استاذ عبود وايرينى 

* مين من الاعضاء اللي هتدخل بروفايله تدور علي شمعه فيه

ماما امه 

* ومين من المشرفين اللي هتقوله ينقلك لأي قسم تاني عشان انت مش شايف حاجه ؟

صوت صارخ 

* "خلي بالك لتتخبط "
الجمله دي هتقولها لمين ؟

يويو 

* ومين العضو اللي لما النور يجي هتلاقيه متحركش من مكانه من كتر الكسل ؟ 
كتتتتتير

موضوع جميل جدا يا قمر
ربنا يفرح فلبك دائما
​ 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يونيو 2014)

*ياسلاااااام ايوووه بقا 

soso
حبيبة قلبي نورتي الموضوع بخفه دمك واجاباتك الجميله وبروي 
انا بجد بشكرك علي قبولك للدعوة
وعلي انك حطيتي اسمي في كذا مكان انا مستحقهمش ابدا
ربنا يخليكي ليا حبيبتي
وتعيشي وادبسك 
نوررررتي حبيبة قلبي
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ماري نعيم
بجد انتي انسانة جميله جدا
وكلك محبة وطيبة
انا بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه
علي زوقك ومحبتك
وقبولك للدعوة 
واجاباتك الرائعه زيك
بشكرك من كل قلبي علي كل حاجه
ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب
ونورتي فعلا
وتعيشي وتتدبسي دايما كدا 

وجااري البحث عن تدبيسة جديده ..... 
*​


----------

